# Dad checked one off his bucket list monday afternoon



## juggernot (Dec 5, 2013)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 











He has thousands of trailcam picks at this stand over 3 years and a few decent bucks around about midnight, but none of this buck so it was a big suprise to all. The buck evidently chased 2 does accross the road and onto my uncles land.


----------



## Big_One (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice buck, ya'll got it hanging from that ladder?


----------



## longshot (Dec 5, 2013)

Thats a goodun


----------



## juggernot (Dec 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335944#p335944 said:


> Big_One » Today, 22:26[/url]"]Nice buck, ya'll got it hanging from that ladder?




yes, I do it all the time it makes it easy to hang a deer by yourself. I lean the ladder against the chimney and hang a pulley from a rung about 8' high w a rope and gambrel. I run the rope under and twice around 2 rungs and ending w the rope over the top of the rungs and under the ladder. Then back the truck up to or under it and stick the gambrel in and drag the rear legs underneath the pulley. Then by standing under the pulley and lifting the gambrel while cinching the rope w the other hand I can raise the legs ( or only half the weight of the whole deer ) high enough for it to hang after I tie it off and drag the rest of the deer off the tailgate. I have a lifted truck that would have helped w this large, ungutted deer, but a smaller gutted deer is easy to hang from the lower S10 by myself. I also can bend and hook a leg under the rungs to turn it and hold it steady and in the porchlight while butchering it and it will not spin around while I'm a skinning and sliceing it up! this is another deer hung recently


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 6, 2013)

:beer: NICE :beer:


----------



## Big_One (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm gonna have give this a try, and again congrats to your dad on such a nice bucks.


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats on a Buck of a lifetime!

Tell us the story behind it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 6, 2013)

Good for him.
We hang our deer from a basketball hoop.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 7, 2013)

Congrats to your dad. It's not on my bucket list but it is one thing I'd like to do also. I missed a similar 10 point (tines not quite as tall) standing broadside at 25 yards on my Thanksgiving weekend hunt. The arrow flew wild due to a bad broadhead.


----------



## juggernot (Dec 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336031#p336031 said:


> JMichael » Today, 10:23[/url]"]Congrats to your dad. It's not on my bucket list but it is one thing I'd like to do also. I missed a similar 10 point (tines not quite as tall) standing broadside at 25 yards on my Thanksgiving weekend hunt. The arrow flew wild due to a bad broadhead.


 
...........can you be more specific? I assume you had a mechanical open w the release of the string that caused the arrow to wander or spiral?...............A friend of mine went all the way to Ohio from N.C. years ago to bowhunt public land and missed an enormous buck because his mechanical opened when released from his bow. He said the arrow screamed like a bottle rocket and spiraled towards and missed the buck who was very startled and tore through the woods and out of earshot. He vowed he will never shoot the mechanicals he praised for years. I told him you don't fix something that ain't broke many times before he learned the hard way. I've never shot anything but fixed broadheads and have used Muzzies for 15 yrs at least. They are accurate and dependable for me, I currently shoot MX4 100 grns and have never failed to get a complete passthrough and quick kills w lot's of deer droping 30-70 yrds away. I've also shot many deer that barely reacted to being shot through both lungs/ribs as if they don't even feel it. One big doe only flinched w the shot, stood and looked around, took a few steps and turned to lick at the blood pouring out of her side before stumbling and falling 5 yrds from where I stuck her. Very few deer I've shot w the muzzies bolted like they do when shot w a gun.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 8, 2013)

I had loaned my bow to my brother. For what ever reason, he removed my Spitfire mechanical broad heads and bought some cheap no name fixed blade broad heads. I didn't think to put my spitfires back on before heading out to the woods when I got my bow back. I could tell there was a problem as the arrow left the bow. It started into what looked like a spiraling corkscrew. It was on the upper portion of that corkscrew rotation as it reached the deer and he had also squatted about 3-4 inches when he heard the bow, so the arrow passed over the top of his back. By noon that day I had put my Spitfire heads back on and 2 days later shot a deer at 40 yards and it worked flawlessly as it always has for me. I've been using Spitfire mechanical heads for about 10 years now. They don't use o-rings and I've never had one open prematurely unless it struck a limb in flight before reaching it's intended target. I have no doubt that if he had gotten Rage or Muzzie broad heads it would have worked equally well but you get what you pay for and I didn't double check what he had done so it's as much my fault as it was his I guess.


----------



## juggernot (Dec 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335996#p335996 said:


> Jim » 06 Dec 2013, 17:54[/url]"]Congrats on a Buck of a lifetime!
> 
> Tell us the story behind it.



Have you got a minute? My dad grew up hunting/fishing w his father in Colorado and Kansas. He met my mom here while at Camp Lejune and they married and settled In moms hometown. He started taking me hunting/fishing here in N.C. at about 4yrs old riding on his shoulders. He would carry me through the woods, and set me down before he stalked up on Wood and other ducks in a big creekbottom he hunted. When I was 8 I started hunting w a .22 and 20 ga. and he taught me alot about being quiet, moving slowly, stalking jumping ducks, playing the wind when Still hunting deer and how to shoot straight. He and I and my younger brother would hunt Rabbits and deer w shotguns jumping/pushing them in thickets and overgrown farm fields, but dad lost interest in hunting and soon we could'nt get him to come w us even when we found new places teaming w game and deer to hunt. When my widowed sisters boy wanted to go hunting I took him a few times and dad decided he would too, so my brother and I set up some ground blinds and ladderstands for him and after his first hunt in over 30 yrs he got the fever again! Now he is obsessed w deerhunting and also will Squirrel hunt. He has shot about 4 deer a year for the last 4 but no bucks of any size and really wanted one he could put on the wall. I told him to wait and see what's behind any does that you see in November/Dec. and don't just shoot them.................. He was in his stand when 2 does came up from behind his right shoulder. They stopped and looked towards him as he wondered how they could see him well hidden in a ladderstand w camo skirt all around. He heard what he thought was another Squirrel over his left shoulder and when he finally looked it was the big buck sneaking and what the does were looking at, He quickly aimed and fired and dropped the brute in his tracks w a Winchester 30:06 I gave him, at about 60yrds. He called me at work immediatly and was out of breath wispering "I............shot.............a ..buck", I asked how big, " I don't know............. but I think it's a good one." I told him to take some deep breathes and calm down. I asked where the deer was and he told me he could see it laying on the ground so I asked if he had his binos? he did and after looking he said he saw 4 points on the antler sticking up. He told me about the 2 does and how all the deer appoached from behind him. I told him one or both of the does where probly in heat and probly just ran accoss the road trying to run from the buck and that more bucks may be after them so sit tight and try to shoot another one till I get there! He was still in the stand when I arrived 45 mins. later and he was just as excited to walk up to the big buck as any youngster would be on their first deer.


----------



## SpecFisher (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow now that's a nice Buck! =D>


----------



## Thejrod (Aug 29, 2014)

Great Deer! Kills little fl deer down here normally!


----------



## KMixson (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice Deer. Congrats.


----------



## overboard (Aug 30, 2014)

Good buck!!!!!!!! =D> to your dad!


----------

